# Shelby Kingb



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for including me to the CABE. My name is glen from orient Ohio. I’ve always liked antique bicycles but never had one. I went to a farm auction couple months ago and bought this bike because it’s head badge said Columbus Ohio and I really liked the looks of it. I brought  it with me to the Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet few weeks ago . I met Tim Fox and a few other really nice guys who educated me so much on this bike . I will try to post some pics if I can figure it out


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2018)

@33 Shelby ... _glen ... _I, too, own a 1935
Shelby-Built *King B*.  The architecture of
this machine .. as well as the architecture
of the Huffman-Built motorbike of late
1934, dictate that these two marques are
my absolute favorite bicycles of the balloon
era.

Welcome to the CABE.

..... patric


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE Glen.  I live in Shelby, Ohio and collect Shelby bikes, parts, and memorabilia.  You have a great Shelby bike in the King B.  


Tim Newmeyer


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

More pics


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 31, 2018)

Awesome.  Just love that badge!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2018)

It was great chatting at the Fairborn swap. Did you have any luck with the mate?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice depression bike.
Looks like you posted to the correct forum, for the 28" bike; are the tires tubeless or clincher-type?
Is there a serial number thread for earlier Shelby cycles or an alphabetical code for the year of make?
I have seen some circa 1935's with M&N's, so would an "H" perhaps be from 1930 or 31?

I have seen a 1930 Ad (St. Louis) that appears to show a Shelby chain ring.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice depression bike.
> Looks like you posted to the correct forum, for the 28" bike; are the tires tubeless or clincher-type?
> Is there a serial number thread for earlier Shelby cycles or an alphabetical code for the year of make?
> I have seen some circa 1935's with M&N's, so would an "H" perhaps be from 1930 or 31?
> ...



You ask about the tires, I found it interesting that the rear tire is marked war tire.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @33 Shelby ... _glen ... _I, too, own a 1935
> Shelby-Built *King B*.  The architecture of
> this machine .. as well as the architecture
> of the Huffman-Built motorbike of late
> ...



Thanks Patric, that’s one awesome looking bike, have you ever been able to find out where in Columbus they sold the kingb ?


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> Welcome to the CABE Glen.  I live in Shelby, Ohio and collect Shelby bikes, parts, and memorabilia.  You have a great Shelby bike in the King B.
> 
> 
> Tim Newmeyer



Thanks Tim, I know very little about bikes, sounds like I’m starting off with a nice one.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> It was great chatting at the Fairborn swap. Did you have any luck with the mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I’m terrible on remembering names sorry. Are you the machinist I had also talked to?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2018)

@slick


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2018)

33 Shelby said:


> I’m terrible on remembering names sorry. Are you the machinist I had also talked to?



Yep, I had that rack

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 31, 2018)

The Columbus Ohio badge has a monogram below the S & B, could be an H, M or W, (or two).
There's a Cabe owner who often sell badges and may have insight; or maybe we have seen the monogram in a catalog page?
[it should not be Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.; they were in Chicago].
https://www.columbusunderground.com/historic-smith-bros-hardware-building-continues-ongoing-rebirth
Smith Brothers (as in the cough drops?)
https://capitolequities.com/our-difference/see-our-work/smith-bros-hardware-building/


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The Columbus Ohio badge has a monogram below the S & B, could be an H, M or W, (or two).
> There's a Cabe owner who often sell badges and may have insight; or maybe we have seen the monogram in a catalog page?
> [it should not be Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.; they were in Chicago].
> https://www.columbusunderground.com/historic-smith-bros-hardware-building-continues-ongoing-rebirth
> ...



That is so cool, that bike needed to belong to me, I kept trying to think of a building in Columbus that was SB&H and I just cannot, then after your post it hit me . I’m a pipe welder local 189 Columbus Ohio, well 20 years ago we helped rebuild SMITH BROTHERS HARDWARE . I have this picture of the finished building in my shop.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Oct 31, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Yep, I had that rack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ok now I can put a face with your name, you do some amazing metal fabracation


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The Columbus Ohio badge has a monogram below the S & B, could be an H, M or W, (or two).





*Red Letters not the same font as badge font.*
..... patric


----------



## anders1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 1, 2018)

When I had went to that auction a few months ago to try and purchase my kingb I had met a friend of mine there. He had told me that he has the sister to that bike. He had bought from that same family years ago. Now what’s the chances, I mean REALLY!!! This friend of mine never sells anything!!! But I was able to get the sister BIKE from him.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 1, 2018)

33 Shelby said:


> When I had went to that auction a few months ago to try and purchase my kingb I had met a friend of mine there. He had told me that he has the sister to that bike. He had bought from that same family years ago. Now what’s the chances, I mean REALLY!!! This friend of mine never sells anything!!! But I was able to get the sister BIKE from him.
> 
> View attachment 893307
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Great bike! Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2018)

@33 Shelby ... 
@Archie Sturmer 



Archie Sturmer said:


> The Columbus Ohio badge has a monogram below the S & B, could be an H, M or W, (or two).
> 
> [ it should not be Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.; they were in Chicago ].




*Uh-Oh ......*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 1, 2018)

33 Shelby said:


> When I had went to that auction a few months ago to try and purchase my kingb I had met a friend of mine there. He had told me that he has the sister to that bike. He had bought from that same family years ago. Now what’s the chances, I mean REALLY!!! This friend of mine never sells anything!!! But I was able to get the sister BIKE from him.
> 
> View attachment 893307
> 
> ...



Awesome, what are the chances of this happening! Couldn't be in a better home now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 1, 2018)

33 Shelby said:


> View attachment 893312
> 
> View attachment 893313
> 
> ...



Does that rear hub have the same date code as the boys bike?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 1, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Does that rear hub have the same date code as the boys bike?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I haven’t checked yet, I was having a hard time trying to see it on the boys 


hoofhearted said:


> @33 Shelby ...
> @Archie Sturmer
> 
> 
> ...



it getting crazy out here


----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 1, 2018)

Smith Bros Hardware


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2018)

33 Shelby said:


> it getting crazy out here





@33 Shelby ..... Doood .... what I most  enjoy about
the pre-1933 machines ... is the labyrinth effect within ....

..... patric





*PERSONALLY ... I prefer a bunch o' labyrinth.  An 8 to 9 .............*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2018)

Fabulous!
It's threads like this, that keep me coming back to the Cabe.
You definitely rocked it, on your first foray into the classic and antique bicycle realm.
Nice job getting that sister reacquainted with her brother bike.
That's an outstanding pair.

PS. Is the headbadge on the ladies model the same size as the one on the men's bike?
It looks smaller mounted on the taller headtube of the girls bike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 1, 2018)

Another King Bee showed up in General discussion now, WOW!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2018)

.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 1, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Fabulous!
> It's threads like this, that keep me coming back to the Cabe.
> You definitely rocked it, on your first foray into the classic and antique bicycle realm.
> Nice job getting that sister reacquainted with her brother bike.
> ...



Thanks, I just feel very fortunate to have been able to get this awesome pair of Shelby bikes from the same family. The badges are the same size on both bikes. Now I’m just trying to soak up all this information on my new bikes. I’ve got brother and sister hanging up high in my shop for the winter. I have a few winter projects going on . I’ll get them back down in the spring.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Nov 4, 2018)

It looks to me that there’s two different types of KINGB badges out there on bikes. The crown and the bee wings hang out past the oval shape badge. And the material looks to be different also. I wonder what that is all about ? Any ideas?


----------



## 33 Shelby (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok guys, put your thinking hats back on and try to explain to me WHY a company would have changed these two head badges.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 23, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Ok guys, put your thinking hats back on and try to explain to me WHY a company would have changed these two head badges ?




============================================

*Very possibly a marketing tactic that may apply
to American-Built bicycles … tho' not necessarily
applicable to American-Built cars.*

*Consider these Schwinn-Designed Excelsior badges 
thru the years … then consider American-Designed
car emblems or badges.*

*….. patric*


*

*

*









*

*






*


----------



## 33 Shelby (Jul 23, 2019)

Patric , WOW I never would’ve imagined that they changed things that much over the years. I guess that the designers were very busy all of the time with many changes.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Apr 8, 2020)

Can someone tell me what tank would work on my Shelby?


----------



## 33 Shelby (May 9, 2020)

Does anyone have some information on what tank would fit my Shelby bike?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 9, 2020)

> Can someone tell me what tank would work on my Shelby?





> Does anyone have some information on what tank would fit my Shelby bike?



The top of the McCauley sheet metal products advertisement showed a 2+1/2” tank model #3 for bicycles with a standard 3.5” head tube. 
Not sure if it would fit your bike, but it was used on many others.  The hard part about fit may be the angle, shape and dimensions of the drop bar. 
And there are other more squared-top tank toolboxes with different dimensions also.


----------



## 33 Shelby (May 9, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The McCauley sheet metal products advertisement showed a #3 tank for bicycles with a standard 3.5” head tube.



Thank you. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 11, 2020)

Search for McCauley.




like it says “E-specially”.


----------



## 33 Shelby (May 11, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Search for McCauley.
> View attachment 1192062



Thanks sooooo much for this information!Yes #3.


----------

